# help plz with h/p crockpot tutorial



## heartsong (Sep 12, 2009)

i'm completely foxed! 

i have searched all over the forums and just can't seem to find the post for this!

it had excellent pics and very informative!

i would love to try my hand at this next time i'm home.

could someone please post the link for this?

or one similar-crockpot h/p for dummies?  :shock: 

TIA!


----------



## carebear (Sep 13, 2009)

candletech/craftserver has one: http://www.candletech.com/soap-making/h ... tructions/

Actually there are many great tutorials there.


----------



## krissy (Sep 13, 2009)

this is the tut i used and there is one more that they had a black crock pot with green soap that i used also.


----------



## heartsong (Sep 13, 2009)

*x*

thanks a bunch!


----------



## digit (Sep 18, 2009)

I have used this one with great success. I have also had the pleasure of using some of her soap and it is super yummy.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://www.msbrenda.com/basictutorial.html


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm still in search of HP swirls on top of the soap.
Made a mess of a HP batch today. 
Ended up cutting off the top (it was UGLY)! LOL
I've been cooking my soap on high -- it took forever to cool just to 210.
Tomorrow, I'll try for HP swirls again by cooking on low and trying to cool
to a 160 before the pour.


----------



## holly99 (Sep 19, 2009)

This is the one that helped me.

http://gracefruit.blogspot.com/2006/01/ ... orial.html


----------



## heartsong (Sep 20, 2009)

*x*

thanks for the response, everyone!

it is so nice to have several different tutorials so i can compare techniques and advice.

next time i'm home i've got to try this!  santa left me a very nice 4 quart crockpot under the tree last year and it's time to dust it off! LOL!   

many thanks to all!


----------



## Healinya (Sep 20, 2009)

I second msbrendas tutorial! I have put my own spin on it and I really love how my cphp turns out now. IMO, msbrendas tutorial is the easiest way to get it to 'click' - I think every beginner should follow her way the first time. It makes the rest you learn much more understandable.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2009)

Healinya said:
			
		

> I second msbrendas tutorial! I have put my own spin on it and I really love how my cphp turns out now. IMO, msbrendas tutorial is the easiest way to get it to 'click' - I think every beginner should follow her way the first time. It makes the rest you learn much more understandable.



I also favor Ms Brenda's tutorial. She taught me a lot.

#1. The more water in a HP recipe, the longer to cook to reach no-zap and translucent

#2. If you use the same recipe each time, like I do, you'll find that your
soap takes the same amount of time to cook whether you use high heat,
low heat, or just the warm setting!

#3. I think the warm setting is best because the soap is about 180 degrees
and much closer to the 160-degree temp. suggested for adding FOs.

#4. I also appreciate Ms. Brenda taking about adding water at the end of the cook for a smoother pour. I've only had courage enough to add 3 T. to my recipe (and that wasn't enough), but I'll try more next time.


----------



## carebear (Sep 20, 2009)

excess water can cause your soap to warp during the cure, so go easy on it!


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2009)

CastorFan said:
			
		

> Healinya said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you castor fan , I need to dust off my crock pot and try hp again .
By the more water do you mean the full amount the calc states .

TIA
Kitn


----------



## rubyslippers (Sep 22, 2009)

agriffin posted a great tutorial on the CP forum - here's the link:

http://gptxsoap.blogspot.com/2009/09/cr ... orial.html

I followed it for my first try at CPHP and it was very helpful.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2009)

Kitn said:
			
		

> By the more water do you mean the full amount the calc states .
> 
> TIA
> Kitn



I think 35-38% is plenty of water.
When I used 40% water, the soap took longer to reach neutral
and was just as thick a pour as when I use 35% water.

After no-zap, I wouldn't add more than about 3T. water either.
I used 3 T. and the soap was alright, but I can definitely tell a
softness those batches with no water added at the end don't have.

I'm going to try glycerin instead of water after no-zap next time.
I cook on warm setting, so I'll also try to cool it more.

The good thing about HP is that it usually works regardless!
It may not be the prettiest thing, but it's good soap! LOL


----------

